# Just a little something to make your mouth water.



## noboundaries (Sunday at 10:30 PM)

Cinnamon Rolls Brioche-Style with Tangzhong.

Well, below are the first cinnamon rolls I've ever baked. It's always been my wife's job. Like I mentioned in another thread I'm trying to create a recipe that stays moist for days.

Today is only day 1, and the bake was an exercise in adaptation because I was overthinking the process. We each had one about 6 hours after being baked. Moist, soft, and delicious. The outside rolls were as moist as the center roll on her regular recipe. The dough was incredibly soft to work and to eat.

If this recipe is still moist on the third day, I'll post the details. Until then, let your imagination smack its lips.

Happy mental yums!

Ray

Pre-bake and risen:







Post-bake:






Iced:






Ready to eat:


----------



## jkc64 (Sunday at 10:34 PM)

Don't know how that would last one day. I would tear that up.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Sunday at 10:37 PM)

I just fainted. I’ve not eaten something that glorious in a decade. Speechless!


----------



## jcam222 (Sunday at 11:08 PM)

Man move over Cinnabon!!


----------



## noboundaries (Sunday at 11:51 PM)

jkc64 said:


> Don't know how that would last one day. I would tear that up.


One a day is all I can handle, sugarwise. Gives me something to look forward to tomorrow. 



Sven Svensson said:


> I just fainted. I’ve not eaten something that glorious in a decade. Speechless!


Thanks, Sven. It was pretty glorious. My family knew I ALWAYS had dibs on the moist middle roll. Hopefully, that problem is solved.



jcam222 said:


> Man move over Cinnabon!!


Thanks, Jeff. Day one was better! If these stay moist for three days, everyone will get the recipe. Otherwise, I jump on the tweak and seek train.


----------



## Alsta (Monday at 5:43 AM)

Watching for results / Recipe


----------



## tbern (Monday at 7:20 AM)

look amazing!! will be watching!


----------



## tx smoker (Monday at 7:22 AM)

I'm liking those!! Beautiful job Ray.

Robert


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Monday at 8:45 AM)

Heck yea.  Those look beyond awesome.  Great job!


----------



## noboundaries (Monday at 10:06 AM)

Alsta said:


> Watching for results / Recipe





tbern said:


> look amazing!! will be watching!


Thanks! I'm usually not a sweets guy, but it is taking every ounce of my energy not to have one for breakfast. If I do, it will throw off our test. Thankfully, my wife is as committed to finding a recipe as I am. It's a good thing I've got my seeded loaf to toast for breakfast. 

I will post the recipe I used for these cinnamon rolls whether it remains moist on day three or not because these were awesome.  Today is Day 2. 



tx smoker said:


> I'm liking those!! Beautiful job Ray.
> 
> Robert





6GRILLZNTN said:


> Heck yea.  Those look beyond awesome.  Great job!


Robert and Dave, thanks guys. Now I get why folks make brioche. Although my recipe isn't a pure brioche recipe, wow. It was a joy to handle prior to baking.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Monday at 12:27 PM)

Trying to eat better and this isn’t helping lol


----------



## fxsales1959 (Monday at 12:31 PM)

noboundaries said:


> Cinnamon Rolls Brioche-Style with Tangzhong.
> 
> Well, below are the first cinnamon rolls I've ever baked. It's always been my wife's job. Like I mentioned in another thread I'm trying to create a recipe that stays moist for days.
> 
> ...


bueno....


----------



## tbern (Monday at 12:42 PM)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Trying to eat better and this isn’t helping lol


yep, this entire forum has just to many delicious items a person wants to have!!  makes it tough on the weight program


----------



## JLeonard (Monday at 1:11 PM)

Great looking rolls. Aint no way that pan would make a day in my house!

Jim


----------



## noboundaries (Monday at 2:18 PM)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Trying to eat better and this isn’t helping lol





tbern said:


> yep, this entire forum has just to many delicious items a person wants to have!! makes it tough on the weight program





JLeonard said:


> Great looking rolls. Aint no way that pan would make a day in my house!
> 
> Jim



Thanks all. Only 6 more hours until dinner and dessert. And yes, I'm fighting my *wait*, too.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Monday at 2:24 PM)

Good lookin' pogey bait for sure !!


----------



## noboundaries (Monday at 3:25 PM)

pit 4 brains said:


> Good lookin' pogey bait for sure !!


I never had anything this good at sea or ashore!


----------



## SherryT (Monday at 3:36 PM)

noboundaries said:


> Cinnamon Rolls Brioche-Style with Tangzhong.
> 
> Well, below are the first cinnamon rolls I've ever baked. It's always been my wife's job. Like I mentioned in another thread I'm trying to create a recipe that stays moist for days.
> 
> ...



Those look FANTASTIC!!!

Hard to beat that tangzhong method!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Monday at 3:37 PM)

I love the looks of them! And glad you are eating better...homemade is better than store bought!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Monday at 4:37 PM)

_*WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH YOU !!!!!*_

Posting this here and I have not had supper yet. 
Now I don't want supper 
I ONLY want cinnamon rolls

God man come on, That is a fantastic picture , 
now i have to get the Windex to clean the lick marks off the monitor

David


----------



## Retired Spook (Monday at 4:55 PM)

My blood sugar would break the meter, but they sure look good!


----------



## noboundaries (Monday at 5:00 PM)

SherryT said:


> Those look FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> Hard to beat that tangzhong method!


Yep. I'm sold! Gonna try it with milk next. 



Brokenhandle said:


> I love the looks of them! And glad you are eating better...homemade is better than store bought!
> 
> Ryan


Absolutely. I was kinda shocked my wife didn't make her cinnamon rolls for Christmas, but everyone said "too busy" after they made me commit to baking 500 of my Chrismas tradition cookies (shortbread -200, black pepper spiced - 300). The kids promised "the bakery rolls are as good as Mom's." Nope. We will NEVER have storebought cinnamon rolls on Christmas morning again, even if I have to bake them. 



DRKsmoking said:


> _*WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH YOU !!!!!*_
> 
> Posting this here and I have not had supper yet.
> Now I don't want supper
> ...


David, people have been asking me that my whole life. The recipe will be coming soon.

Ray


----------



## noboundaries (Monday at 5:01 PM)

Retired Spook said:


> My blood sugar would break the meter, but they sure look good!


It's worth it!


----------



## noboundaries (Monday at 9:59 PM)

Day Two was such a significant improvement over the base recipe we've eaten for decades that I'm posting it early. 

*Brioche-like and Tangzhong-Process Cinnamon Rolls in KitchenAid Mixer*

Makes one 9" springform pan if cut into 8 rolls; a 9x13" pan if cut into 12.

Use Instant or Quick-rise yeast because it can be added directly to dry ingredients. Active Dry yeast must be dissolved in a liquid.

Notes on 1st attempt: relatively easy. Once butter added at the 4-5 min kneading point, the dough took another 12 minutes to reach a smooth ball phase. Dough is VERY soft. 

Baked 8 rolls in a 9" springform pan. 

Day 1: soft, light, moist, and delicious. Very slight chew.

Day 2: still moist, but a tad dryer than day 1. Still soft and easy to eat. If nuked for 12 seconds, it was just like day 1. This is a major improvement over my wife's core recipe. 

Day 3: pending

Tangzhong method for long-term moistness: 
5-10% flour weight
5 times that weight in milk or water
Cook on stove (2‐4 mins) or in microwave (1-2 mins) to form a flour paste.

Tangzhong
20g flour (5%)
100g milk or water (5x flour)

Dry Dough Ingredients 
380g King Arthur AP flour
10g (2 ¼ tsp) Instant/Quick Rise yeast
50g (¼ cup) granulated white sugar
6g (1 tsp) salt

Wet Dough Ingredients
175g whole milk, warm
1 large egg, room temp, beatened
¼ cup softened butter, cut into ½" chunks 

Rise Ingredients 
Spray oil for bowl. 

Filling Ingredients (apply separately in order shown)
4 Tbs butter, salted, melted
⅜ to ½ cup granulated white sugar
1 Tbs cinnamon
½ cup raisins (optional)

Icing Ingredients 
2 Tbs butter, salted, melted
1 ¾ cups powdered sugar, sifted
2-3 Tbs milk or light coconut cream
1 tsp vanilla extract

Directions
Make tangzhong several hours to a day before. Cover and refrigerate. 

Mix dry dough ingredients in KitchenAid bowl using the scraper attachment. Then change to the dough hook. 

Turn mixer to first setting. Add warm milk. Add egg. Add tangzhong and let a ragged dough form.

Knead on level 4 KitchenAid for 4 minutes to let some gluten develop, then slow to low and add softened butter one chunk at a time.

Turn the mixer to level 4 to incorporate completely. Mix for 8-12 minutes until the dough cleans the sides and bottom of the bowl. It will look gluey and loose but will come together. The final dough will be slightly sticky to the touch. 

Wet a hand and use that hand to scrape the dough from the dough hook. Spray the sides of the bowl and the top of the dough with oil. Pick up the dough, flip it over, and spray the top again. 

Cover with cling wrap and stick in a draft-free warm place until it doubles in bulk, about an hour to two hours depending on room temp. Once doubled, poke with two fingers. If dimples remain, it is ready. If it springs back completely, it needs more rise time 

Once ready, wet hands and punch down the dough. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface. Press and spread into a rectangle, deflating the dough.

Lightly flour the dough and rolling pin. Roll until the dough is ¼ to ⅓ inch thick in a
12"x18" rectangle.

Spread the melted butter over the dough with a pastey brush. Sprinkle the sugar then the cinnamon over the butter. Drop the raisins evenly over the prepared dough if using raisins.

Roll the dough into a log from the wide end. Use a dough scraper to assist in the rollup if the dough is sticky. 

Use either a sharp knife to slice the log into 1 ¼" sections and place in a greased springform or cake pan. Lightly brush the tops and sides with melted butter.

Preheat oven to 350°F. 

Cover rolls with a towel or cling wrap and allow to rise again for 30-60 minutes, or until doubled.  

Bake uncovered at 350°F intil lightly browned and internal temp is 195°F: 20-25 minutes if using the larger cake pan (smaller rolls), 25-30 minutes for the springform pan (larger rolls). 

Set aside and allow to completely cool, uncovered, in the pan.

Icing Directions
Melt the butter in a small mixing bowl. Sift a small amount of powdered sugar into the butter and stir to dissolve. Alternate adding powdered sugar and evaporated milk, stirring after each addition, until desired consistency reached 

Add vanilla and stir to incorporate. 

Drizzle liberally over the cool rolls. 

Roll on!

Ray


----------



## noboundaries (Tuesday at 2:52 PM)

Day 3: The moisture and chew was literally identical to yesterday. We have one day's worth of rolls left.


----------



## JLeonard (Tuesday at 3:07 PM)

Thnks for the recipe! But I wouldnt need to worry day 2 or 3 moistness! The boy who is a bottomless pit would not let them last that long. 

Jim


----------



## noboundaries (Tuesday at 3:54 PM)

JLeonard said:


> Thnks for the recipe! But I wouldnt need to worry day 2 or 3 moistness! The boy who is a bottomless pit would not let them last that long.
> 
> Jim


Jim, trust me, I understand. Our twins were year-round competitive swimmers from the 6th grade thru uni. They each ate like 5000-7000 calories a day. My wife would make a double recipe and it was gone in two days. Dry rolls were never an issue until they grew up, moved away to school, got married, and we visited. With travel and timing, the rolls were often 2-3 days old before first served. That's why dryness became a problem. 

The fact that these rolls are still soft and delicious after 3 days eliminates that issue. And for the record, remember I said the bake was an exercise in adaptation. I thought wrong about a springform pan leaking butter and placed it in another pan, screwing up the bake.  They were overbaked to an internal temp of 203°F, not 195°F, and they were still moist, even today, day 3. (I put the correct bake timings without a second pan in the recipe above).

The center roll only baked to 198°F. It will be eaten tomorrow, day 4, and will be an even better example of this recipe's ability to keep staleness at bay.


----------



## noboundaries (Wednesday at 3:52 PM)

Day 4: Rolls all gone. The center roll, baked to 198°F, was still moist and soft. The last outer roll, over-baked to 203°F, had a dryer outer layer but a moist soft inside. 

These rolls were a joy to eat by adding the tangzhong and softened butter to my wife's family recipe. That's all I did, really. If you have a recipe you use that gets dry too quickly, try the additions mentioned. 

Thanks for looking. 

Ray


----------



## bauchjw (Wednesday at 11:02 PM)

Thank you for sharing this. I’m trying to find a moment in my life for baking and it’s proving difficult. I book marked these because these are a family tradition for certain holidays, but unless my aunt is dropping them off it’s usually from a can I’d love to be able to do this for real. I appreciate your meticulous insight!


----------



## noboundaries (Wednesday at 11:46 PM)

bauchjw said:


> I’m trying to find a moment in my life for baking and it’s proving difficult.


Hey Jed. I understand. My wife does everything start to finish. Ugh. I break up recipes into little segments, often over several days. It makes it much easier and less time consuming. 

I often mix the dry ingredients in a Ziplock and set aside until ready to use. If I'm pressed for time before a rise, I'll use cold wet ingredients to slow it down as I knead everything in the mixer, then put it in the fridge to cold ferment. The chilly little yeast buggers eat more slowly when they're shivering. Heck, you can literally turn a 75 minute rise into 8 hours until you can get to it. 

Tricks like that both buy and save time.


----------



## negolien (Yesterday at 7:46 AM)

look fabulous


----------

